
Easily Add Offline-First to Any Application - anotherevan
https://replicache.dev/
======
aboodman
Hi Hacker News!

I'm starting a new company attempting to solve the offline-first / mobile-sync
problem once and for all.

Replicache makes your mobile, web, or desktop application blazingly
responsive, by buffering all reads and writes to a local cache (aka "offline-
first").

Replicache works with just about any existing stack. And while conflicts are
inherent to any system like this, conflict resolution in Replicache is pretty
painless.

We're looking for groups to partner with would like early access. If that
sounds interesting, please reach out!

\- Aaron

